# Topics > Arts > Music >  "ECHOOOOOOOO", the eight-channel robotic choir

## Airicist

pangenerator.com

vimeo.com/pangenerator

----------


## Airicist

ECHOOOOOOOO




> ECHOOOOOOOO
> the eight-channel robotic choir
> 
> performer's voice is processed in eight independent channels
> and feeded to the speakers, movement of each speaker
> is directly connected with frequency and amplitude
> of the generated sound

----------

